# Rabbit Humping



## u15km6 (Dec 6, 2007)

hi,

i was just wondering at what age do rabbits pass sexual maturiy, or stop humping.

thanks


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2007)

There are two sides to this, hormonal and behavioural.

Hormonal wise bucks will hump from here until eternity (seriously, we had a ten year old break his leg trying) unless they are neutered. Does will be the same, they might hump if they want to be bred until they are spayed. Rabbits will calm down with age, but the humping never really stops.

Behavioural wise, rabbits hump for dominance, so if they are with another rabbit that will probably never stop even if they are 'fixed'.

And welcome to the forum  Have you checked out the intros forum? It would be great if you could post and intro and also maybe put your country in your profile.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 6, 2007)

:yeahthat:



Best bet is to get the rabbit fixed, when its old enough of course. How old is your little bunny?


----------



## u15km6 (Dec 6, 2007)

oh he's only 9 weeks at the moment, so if i fix him will he stop the humping?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 6, 2007)

*Flashy wrote: *


> There are two sides to this, hormonal and behavioural.
> 
> Hormonal wise bucks will hump from here until eternity (seriously, we had a ten year old break his leg trying) unless they are neutered. Does will be the same, they might hump if they want to be bred until they are spayed. Rabbits will calm down with age, but the humping never really stops.
> 
> ...


Like Flashy said rabbits will hump for dominance, so just because you get your bun fixed doesnt mean that your rabbit will stop humping. I have two rabbits,one male and one female, both fixed and my female humps like there is no tommorrow,lol. At this point i know my male knows who is dominate but she doesnt care,lol. I also wanted to add that fixing your rabbit will also help with those behaviours that they do because of the hormones, the humping, bitting, or being agressive.


----------



## Flick (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a theory! The main scent glands are in the anal area and lesser scent glands are in the chin. I'm thinking that the humping behavior is a way to get the scent on the other rabbit (or person) and mark him/her as "mine". Perhaps the humping is a way to "stake territory" as well as show dominance.

Maybe this is why rabbits sometimes hump the "wrong end".


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2007)

You can get him neutered after his testicles descend, (which can be anytime no onwards) but some vets prefer to wait until they are 5 or so months. 

That should help, but the tendency will always remina because of the dominance issue I mentioned.


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 6, 2007)

There are other reasons for getting your rabbit neutered or spayed too. Bunny's litterbox habits will be better, and it eliminates the chances of getting certain types of cancer. For a male, it will help eliminate spraying. An unspayed doecan be irritable, growling, and sometimes even nipping at you. 

Plus, if you ever want to get another rabbit, you will know there can't be any little bunny accidents! You know the old saying, "multiplying like rabbits"? They aren't kidding.


----------



## JimD (Dec 6, 2007)

*Flashy wrote: *


> .....wait until they are 5 or so months.



:yeahthat:


----------



## JimD (Dec 6, 2007)

*theicequeen99121 wrote: *


> Like Flashy said rabbits will hump for dominance, so just because you get your bun fixed doesnt mean that your rabbit will stop humping.



ditto!

Our Benji was neutered when he was about 6 months old. It greatly improved his demeanor and litter habit....not to mention the cease of spraying!!!

However, he will still "hump" if the opportunity "arises":biggrin2:.


----------



## u15km6 (Dec 9, 2007)

ok that's great, it's just because i got a little buck and then my flatmate got a doe to be friends as we were told that was the best combination. they're seperate at the moment but when we let them meet each other she didn't seem to impressed by him trying to hump her.

also what is the easiest way to little train them? i've got a litter tray in their hutch but i'm not sure what to do when i let them wander around in my house?

thanks!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 9, 2007)

Please keep the bunnies away from eachother until they are neutered, and even 6 weeks after that.

If the boy is humping the girl, the girl may be pregnant :?.

Seperate them immediately please!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 9, 2007)

They need to stay apart until he has been neutered for at least 2 months and it has been three or so weeks since she has been spayed. Yu don't want baby bunnies at that young age because it could kill the doe.

Have you read anything in the bunny 101 forum? There is a link in there on litter training, that should help.

I generally put litter trays in all the corners and wait and see which oens they use the most and then any stray poos put them in there and any stray wees, soak them up and put them in there and put vinegar on the spot where they had weed to start with.


----------



## u15km6 (Dec 9, 2007)

they are seperated...i stated that :?


----------

